# Grilled salmon on QMATZ



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

DSC00188.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






QMATZ came in the mail today













DSC00190.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






Table top charcoal Weber inside of my gas Weber.   Easy working level.













DSC00196.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






Kingsford.













DSC00197.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






Salmon from Costco. They only sell skin off.......BOO

I love crispy skin and my dog loves the dark meat next to the skin.













DSC00205.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






Salt, pepper and olive oil. Two smoke packets on the coals. (pellets wrapped in foil)













DSC00214.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






Flipped over, NO STICKING. See note below.













DSC00219.JPG



__ linguica
__ Feb 12, 2013






Money shot, Japanese rice, salmon, saute peppers and beans with homemade teriaki sauce on the side.

May look simple but taste was killer.

Observations:

Mats are nonstick and then some, Fasten opposing corners of the mat to the grill with twist ties to hold the mat to the grill.

Remove mats from heat when finished cooking to aid in cleanup and mat longevity.

These mats make foods sticking to the grill a thing of the past.

NOT a paid endorsement (i paid for mine and still think i got a good deal)








Grill on Bro


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good!  I'm a fan of grilled salmon


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great!!

  Thanks for the review!!!

 Craig


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2013)

That review is great news....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...  Thanks....   Dave


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great and if I lived where you do I would be out there catching my own as I used to do at Santa Cruz..If I could...When I lived there I took my boat out every weekend of the season...Nice job !


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been out on salmon boats and they can get very crowded. Sea sickness is also a problem. The next best alternative is to head out to Princeton Harbor (30 miles south) first thing in the morning and buy seafood fresh off the boats. Most of the Skippers are friendly and accommodating. Saw a 25 lb ling cod that looked like something out of a late night horror movie.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great one question after you un tie them do they roll back up or do they stay flat? Thanks I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## linguica (Feb 12, 2013)

I let them lie flat. They are quite stiff and IMO the coating will last longer if not rolled up.


----------



## roller (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate those boats that is why I had my own boat...And I sure do miss that..all we have around here is muddy fresh water fishing and the fish taste that way.


----------



## frosty (Feb 13, 2013)

What a beautiful job!  I gotta get me some mats too!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bimmer (Feb 13, 2013)

I spent a lot of time Salmon fishing in the Pacific Northwest both in the inland waters and out of ILWACO and one trip out of Ketchikan, AK. Nothing better than fresh Salmon!

Grilled is great! Smoked is ever great-ER! I just mix 50/50 parts Kosher salt and brown sugar and packed the fillets in that overnight. Cover with plastic wrap and weight it down. The salt draws out the natural juices which in turn melts the brown sugar and that slurry becomes your brine. Next day the meat will be candied. RINSE as much sugar and salt brine off as you can. Gently rub to assist doing that. Finally let it air-dry until it gets a good pemmicle, similar to the surface of a basketball on it. Usually takes a few hours and then smoke it on low smoke for a few hours depending on if your smoke the whole fillets or if you cut the fillets into strips. Watch it close and don't let it get like jerky. Enjoy!


----------



## linguica (Feb 13, 2013)

That sounds like the way the Alaskan people have preserved salmon for hundreds of years. Several here have been looking for just that recipe. It's so simple and yet so effective. Thank you for your posting. That's a copy & paste for me.


----------



## bimmer (Feb 14, 2013)

Linguica said:


> That sounds like the way the Alaskan people have preserved salmon for hundreds of years. Several here have been looking for just that recipe. It's so simple and yet so effective. Thank you for your posting. That's a copy & paste for me.


You are most welcome! The only real difference is that the Pacific Northwest Native Tribes use Alder or Cedar planks to smoke them on.


----------

